# Shigehiro knives?



## kitsune (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi! I'm new here. I'm a chef in SF and I want to get a better gyuto. I've been looking around and found a Shigehiro gyuto that looks great but I haven't heard of Shigehiro before. I guess it's made by Yoshikazu Ikeda and I read that he's really good. Do you guys have some experience with this knife or exerpience with Shigehiro? I don't know this store but it seems legit. It's the Shigehiro 210mm gyuto in white#2. http://www.buttermilksupply.com/shop/gyuto/shigehiro-kasumi-gyuto-white-210mm/ Thanks


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

@kitsune welcome to ChefTalk

I haven't heard of it, and that's a good amount of money. If I was you and in SF, I would 100% check out Bernal cutlery.

You can find reviews for almost all of the knives they carry AND you get to see them in person. So I'd recommend doing a bit of research on what they carry then just head over there.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Shigeki Tanaka makes a mean gyuto in several flavors. Ginsanko (stainless) and blue #2 damascus. I haven't used his VG10, but since his heat treat is stellar on the others I mentioned I'm sure his VG10 is spot on. He's traditional - not one for weakness. [in other words he doesn't cut corners]


----------

